# 10 awesome Google features you should be using



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Google is so ubiquitous it's easy to overlook some of the search giant's coolest tools.
> 
> It has many tricks and products that you don't need to spend money on. Some of these will make your life easier and others will just blow your mind.


More


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

There are a few here that I didn't know about and others (like Movies) that I use all the time, but isn't mentioned in this particular article. I wonder if Google has a page somewhere with all of these features listed.


----------



## pizzapeter (Jul 29, 2014)

It's crazy how much stuff Google actually has that they don't promote well. I agree with Mike, if there's an official page with all this stuff compiled on then I'd love to know.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

See: http://www.google.com/intl/en/help/features_list.html for the search features

which is by no means complete.
I found two bad errors on the first viewable part of that page so there may well be others.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Good one, Dave! I thought it had to be out there somewhere. What a great reference!


----------

